# Cái ấy dài bao nhiêu là đủ



## mintmintonline (9/12/21)

_Đối với phái mạnh, “cậu nhỏ” có kích thước khủng luôn là mơ ước của họ. Bởi đây là vũ khí thể hiện bản lĩnh đàn ông cũng như tăng khoái cảm tình dục, đưa bạn tình lên đỉnh. Nếu bạn đang tự hỏi *“Cái ấy” dài bao nhiêu là đủ?* kích thước dương vật người Việt Nam bao nhiêu là chuẩn? cũng như cách làm tăng kích thước dương vật hiệu quả. Vậy thì hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết sau đây để hiểu thêm về vấn đề này nhé._
*“CÁI ẤY” DÀI BAO NHIÊU LÀ ĐỦ – KÍCH THƯỚC DƯƠNG VẬT TIÊU CHUẨN?*
Kích thước dương vật luôn là vấn đề khá “nhạy cảm” song cả quý ông hay bạn tình đều thực sự quan tâm. Đối với nam giới, dương vật to và dài là yếu tố thể hiện sự nam tính, phong độ; và một số ít lo lắng về kích thước dương vật nhỏ không thể thỏa mãn bạn tình.
– Vậy cái ấy dài bao nhiêu là đủ? kích thước chuẩn của nam giới Việt Nam là bao nhiêu? thì chưa có một tổ chức nào thống kê chính xác vấn đề này. Bởi sự kích thước dương vật của mỗi người còn phụ thuộc và thể trạng cũng như sự phát triển của từng người.
– Theo thống kê hiện nay, ở trạng thái bình thường, không cương cứng thì “cậu nhỏ” sẽ có chiều dài từ 8.6-9.4cm và chu vi từ 5-7cm tùy theo từng người.
Khi ở trạng thái cương cứng, kích thước dương vật trung bình của đàn ông Việt Nam rơi vào khoảng từ 11 – 12cm và có chu vi đạt từ 8.8-9,3cm khi cương cứng. Đây cũng là con số lý tưởng “đủ dài” đúng theo yêu cầu được nhiều phụ nữ đưa ra. Có nhiều trường hợp kích thước dương vật có thể dài lên đến 12-14cm khi cương cứng.




_*– Theo nhiều khảo sát về độ hài lòng về kích cỡ “cậu nhỏ” cho thấy:*_
● Có hơn 28% nam giới hài lòng về kích thước “cậu nhỏ” của bản thân và không có ý định can thiệp gì; 45% nam giới cho biết họ tạm hài lòng về kích cỡ dương vật nhưng vẫn muốn “to và dài hơn”. Và những trường hợp còn lại lại “ám ảnh, tự ti” bởi cho rằng “cái ấy” của mình quá… bé và thực sự có nhu cầu tăng kích thước dương vật.
● Đa số phụ nữ thích bạn tình có “cậu nhỏ” đủ dài, và có đến 8% chị em thích bạn tình có “cậu nhỏ” khủng mới thỏa mãn được nhu cầu tình dục. Nhiều người còn có quan niệm “càng dài thì càng tốt”. Bởi thực tế, chiều sâu âm đạo của phụ nữ Việt Nam có thể đạt từ 8cm và khi đạt hưng phấn “cực độ” có thể sâu đến 11cm hoặc hơn.
*⇒* Đây cũng là lý do thúc đẩy rất nhiều nam giới tìm đến phòng khám nam khoa tư vấn để tăng kích thước “cậu nhỏ” về cả chiều dài và chu vi.
Nam giới cũng cần biết rằng, kích thước dương vật không phải là vấn đề chủ chốt để quyết định chất lượng khi quan hệ. Bởi còn nhiều yếu tố khác như kinh nghiệm, kỹ năng làm tình sẽ giúp cho cả hai cảm thấy thăng hoa và thỏa mãn khi quan hệ. Thế nhưng có một dương vật đủ to và dài sẽ giúp nam giới tự tin và dũng mãnh hơn trước bạn tình.
*NGUYÊN NHÂN KHIẾN DƯƠNG VẬT CÓ KÍCH THƯỚC NHỎ VÀ NGẮN*
Tình trạng kích thước dương vật của nam giới Việt Nam có kích thước nhỏ và ngắn do ảnh hưởng bởi nhiều yếu tố khác nhau. Và dưới đây chúng tôi sẽ chia sẻ đến các bạn những nguyên nhân chủ yếu gây ra tình trạng dương vật nhỏ hiện nay.
*+* Có từ 2-3% nam giới có kích thước dương vật “khiêm tốn” do di truyền, dị tật bẩm sinh hoặc “cậu nhỏ” bị cong nên hạn chế phát triển về chiều dài.
*+* Do trong giai đoạn dậy thì nam giới không bổ sung đầy đủ dưỡng chất cũng như khoáng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể. Cùng với đó là thói quen sinh hoạt thiếu hoá học, ít tập thể dục thể thao, khiến dương vật không thể phát triển một cách bình thường.




*+ *Cũng có một số nguyên nhân là do bẩm sinh như bị hẹp/dài/nghẹt bao quy đầu, khiến quy đầu không thể lộ ra ngoài, bị bao quy đầu kìm hãm sự phát triển. Khiến cho dương vật không thể đạt được kích thước bình thường.
*+* Ngoài ra những bệnh lý nam khoa như viêm tinh hoàn, viêm bao quy đầu, viêm quy đầu, lạc tinh hoàn, rối loạn nội tiết tố… cũng là một trong những nguyên lý khiến dương vật không thể phát triển bình thường.
*CÁCH TĂNG KÍCH THƯỚC DƯƠNG VẬT AN TOÀN VÀ HIỆU QUẢ*
Hiện nay, có rất nhiều các tăng kích thước dương vật một cách an toàn và hiệu quả mà nam giới có thể áp dụng. Từ đó giúp cải thiện kích thước cậu nhỏ, lấy lại sự tự tin trước bạn tình hay vợ. Từ đó giúp cuộc sống tình dục trở nên trọn vẹn hơn. Cụ thể:
*Hỗ trợ tăng kích thước dương vật tại nhà*
Nam giới nên có một chế độ ăn uống đầy đủ dưỡng chất, tập luyện kèm theo lối sống tình dục tích cực và khoa học phần nào sẽ giúp cải thiện kích thước dương và hiệu quả. Ngoài ra, nam giới có thể áp dụng những phương pháp sau đây để giúp gia tăng kích thước cậu nhỏ:
+ Ăn uống khoa học và đầy đủ dưỡng chất
+ Nên rèn luyện và chơi thể thao phù hợp, đều đặn
+ Hạn chế ăn những loại đồ ăn nhanh, nhiều dầu mỡ, nóng, chiên xào
+ Không nên ăn thực phẩm có thành phần từ trăn




+ Sinh hoạt tình dục điều độ và khoa học
+ Hạn chế sử dụng chất kích thích, rượu bia, thuốc lá
+ Nên tìm hiểu và áp dụng các bài tập giúp gia tăng dương vật tại nhà hiệu quả như: Bài tập Ultimate Stretch, bài tập Thumb Stretcher, bài tập Backward Puller, Opposite Stretch, Kegel…
+ Có thể sử dụng các loại gel giúp gia tăng kích thước dương vật hoặc sử dụng bao cao su đôn kích thước dương vật.
*Cách tăng kích thước dương vật tại cơ sở nam khoa*
Ngoài việc tập luyện và áp dụng các phương pháp giúp gia tăng kích thước dương vật tại nhà. Thì nam giới có thể đến ngay các cơ sở y tế nam khoa để được hỗ trợ phẫu thuật tăng kích thước dương vật hiệu quả, an toàn và nhanh chóng.
Tại Đà Nẵng, nam giới có thể tìm hiểu và lựa chọn *Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Miền Trung* – Địa chỉ chuyên tiếp nhận và điều trị các vấn đề về nam khoa uy tín, chất lượng và trong đó có cả phẫu thuật tăng kích thước dương vật.
Đến với phòng khám, nam giới sẽ được thăm khám và xác định tình trạng dương vật, từ đó chỉ định phương pháp giúp cải thiện kích thước dương vật một cách phù hợp, an toàn và nhanh chóng. Cụ thể:
*• Gắn bi (cấy bi): *Nam giới có thể lựa chọn phương pháp gắn bi thẩm mỹ cho dương vật. Đây là một phương pháp giúp gia chu vi (độ to) dương vật một cách ngay lập tức và dễ dàng. Không mất quá nhiều thời gian và nam giới có thể tháo bi ra nếu không có nhu cầu sử dụng.
*• Phẫu thuật kéo dài dương vật: *Mục đích phẫu thuật nhằm nới lỏng phần dây chằng ở gốc dương vật, giúp cho phần bị chôn vùi có thể mở rộng ra bên ngoài. Từ đó, dương vật có thể gia tăng kích thước từ 3-6cm.
Nguồn ** [HOT] “Cái ấy” dài bao nhiêu là đủ? có cách nào làm tăng kích thước dương vật

*Partager :*


----------



## duongthihoangtram (14/12/21)

Hiện nay, có rất nhiều các tăng kích thước dương vật một cách an toàn và hiệu quả mà nam giới có thể áp dụng. Từ đó giúp cải thiện kích thước cậu nhỏ, lấy lại sự tự tin trước bạn tình hay vợ. Từ đó giúp cuộc sống tình dục trở nên trọn vẹn hơn.


----------

